# First cold smoke, first cheese smoke, first Q View



## duanes (Apr 14, 2011)

Since I committed to the Mrs., to go Vegan until April 24 (12:00:01 AM!), I haven't been able to smoke much - but since the folks here recommend waiting for a week or two before eating cheese, well I cut the cheese last night and used the Amaze-n-Smoker I recently purchased to do my first ever cold smoke.  That gizmo is pure genius and the cheese smells well, mmmmm!  I put it as far back in the refrigerator as possible to temper the temptation, but April 24, that cheese will not be forgotten and will be eatin'!

I kept it simple for this first time, X-sharp Cheddar, Monterey Jack, Mozarella, smoked for ~4 hours.  Outside temp of 49 and GOSM never went above 64 degrees.  Thanks to the knowledge on this forum that made this easy and foolproof!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 14, 2011)

Now the whole vegan thing I can't get anywhere near that lifestyle but......... Now for your cheeses they look awesome and I wish you luck on that eating disorder......JK


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2011)

The cheeses look great Duane!


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 14, 2011)

good color on those cheeses.....should be pretty tasty......its hard to wait....but ive tried it fresh out of smoker, and a day or two later....just to see, and then a few weeks later...big difference.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 14, 2011)

They All Look Great...

The last batch I did I smoked a bunch of different kinds, I tell you this for a reason,  after the 2 weeks I waited I had to try some of all of them. 

Well... Let me warn you in advance, DO NOT do what I did... 

They were so good, I just kept on eating smoked cheeses, Lots of each over about 4 days in fact.  If you have never eaten lots and lots of cheese at one time you are in for a real treat, NOT...

Well after about a bottle of Milk of Magnesia, things returned to there status quo...


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 14, 2011)

Love that pepperjack. If you find you can't take it anymore just send them my way & i'll relieve you


----------



## duanes (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL - There are 6 in my family, all having agreed to our Vegan diet until April 24th.  All 4 young adults have been told mutliple times "DO NOT EAT 5LBS. OF MEAT AND CHEESE IN ONE DAY !!!" - I expect at least one of them will ignore that warning and I'll be handing them a bottle of Milk of Magnesia!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice color---Should be GREAT cheese!!!

I went for months without eating any meat at all, but that was 62 years ago!

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice job!!!! That nifty amns sure does work wonders!!!


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 15, 2011)

hahaha......i feel that pain!!!!!


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## indacup (Apr 16, 2011)

I noticed many talk about sealing smoked cheese and storing them for a couple weeks before eating......why is that?


----------



## meateater (Apr 16, 2011)

Indacup said:


> I noticed many talk about sealing smoked cheese and storing them for a couple weeks before eating......why is that?




The cheese fresh off the smoker will be bitter, sealing them for a couple of weeks lets the smoke transfer throughout the cheese and "Mellow" I have smoked cheese over a year old in my fridge that's vacuumed packed and still perfect.


----------



## malisaw (Apr 17, 2011)

That cheese looks excellent!  Providing you can manage to wait the full 2 weeks - you are in for a real treat!  I haven't tried the pepperjack yet - have done about 30+ lbs of extra sharp and mozzarella and for my tastes I like the extra sharp.  Out of the last batch I took 1 lb and added some garlic and cracked black pepper before sealing... let that go 3 weeks and it was very nice!  I also took one and poked some pin holes in it, saturated with jack daniels - vacuum seal it with about ½ tsp of JD in the bottom of the bag....still waiting to try that one.


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheese looks great.. I did some peperjack awhile back. After I let set for a week or 10 days I melted it some charcoal grilled chicken breasts.....mmmmmmm


----------



## duanes (Apr 17, 2011)

Now adding a little JD is a very interesting combination.  I would like to know how that turns out - you just may talk me into buying a vacuum sealer!

 


Malisaw said:


> That cheese looks excellent!  Providing you can manage to wait the full 2 weeks - you are in for a real treat!  I haven't tried the pepperjack yet - have done about 30+ lbs of extra sharp and mozzarella and for my tastes I like the extra sharp.  Out of the last batch I took 1 lb and added some garlic and cracked black pepper before sealing... let that go 3 weeks and it was very nice!  I also took one and poked some pin holes in it, saturated with jack daniels - vacuum seal it with about ½ tsp of JD in the bottom of the bag....still waiting to try that one.


----------



## porked (Apr 17, 2011)

Malisaw said:


> That cheese looks excellent!  Providing you can manage to wait the full 2 weeks - you are in for a real treat!  I haven't tried the pepperjack yet - have done about 30+ lbs of extra sharp and mozzarella and for my tastes I like the extra sharp.  Out of the last batch I took 1 lb and added some garlic and cracked black pepper before sealing... let that go 3 weeks and it was very nice!  I also took one and poked some pin holes in it, saturated with jack daniels - vacuum seal it with about ½ tsp of JD in the bottom of the bag....still waiting to try that one.


My kind of thinking right there with the JD. Perhaps some Captain's? Or even some Red Stag??? Oh baby..


----------



## malisaw (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll be trying it out on Tuesday and will try to let you know....hopefully I put enough on/in it to notice it.  The Adams Reserve NY Extra Sharp and the 5 hour hickory smoke are some serious flavors for the little bit of JD to compete with.  That JD is magical in cooking, though, so I have high hopes.


----------



## oregon smoker (Apr 21, 2011)

adding the JD to the bag sounds very interesting as well the addition of pin holes...this is what i love about this site, everyone thinks outside the box..some so far out they cannot see the lid, I know I have seen me do it, that being said what would be anyones thought on giving the cheese a rub or soak prior to the smoke as an addition layer of flavor so to speak other than the amount of product used? just a thought.


----------



## malisaw (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, I hate to say the JD did not accomplish what I was after.  What it actually was just give it a slightly sour/slightly sharp note at first taste.  Took some of the "mellow" back out.  No unique/interesting flavor that I could pick up at all.  Now the garlic/black pepper was nice!  Probably won't try the JD again though.


----------



## duanes (Apr 22, 2011)

Too bad on the JD, that still "sounds" like a great combination - Maybe I'll try dunkin the cheese in my glass of whiskey! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for mailing me the great bargain and the site for the bags!  I took some of the cheese I smoked to try it out and it works like a champ!


----------



## duanes (Apr 22, 2011)

And now I tried some Jarlsberg that was on sale with wine barrel dust.  It didn't turn out as well as I forgot to open the top vent and the dust kept going out.  By the time I figured that out, the cheese was starting to dry out. Lesson learned, and I got to play with my vacumm sealer!


----------



## malisaw (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so glad some one on here was able to snatch up that deal on the vacuum sealer - they do show up from time to time on the deal of the day sites I monitor.  Pretty darn good little sealer for that price I have to say!  Congrats on the purchase...and the cheese!


----------

